# Looking for low priced plants in the Brampton area.



## ferret4it (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all, I'm just starting out in the aquarium hobby and I would like to try my hand at creating a planted tank armed with the knowledge I've gathered from these forums. I went to BA intent on buying my plants but at $7.XX per plant I figured there must be a cheaper place in the Brampton area to buy some quality plants. Can anybody help?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

My general advice to you, don't shop for livestock at BA's Brampton. I noticed that their livestock is generally overpriced, I recall seeing $14 bamboo shoots there.
There also seem to be no good LFSs in Brampton, your best bet is Mississauga if you don't want to travel that far.

Aquatic Kingdom generally has a good selection along with Cam's Aquatic Services, these two stores have the best prices and healthiest plants in my experience. I've gotten 2 damsel fly nymphs from Marimo balls from Dragon Aquarium and some snails from BA's Mississauga.

You could also check out PetSmart in Heartland, which opened recently so their tanks are generally clean.

If you're going to Toronto, visit Menagerie.

Other than that, you can always ask people on this forum for free plants.


----------



## ferret4it (Aug 23, 2010)

Joeee said:


> My general advice to you, don't shop for livestock at BA's Brampton. I noticed that their livestock is generally overpriced, I recall seeing $14 bamboo shoots there.
> There also seem to be no good LFSs in Brampton, your best bet is Mississauga if you don't want to travel that far.
> 
> Aquatic Kingdom generally has a good selection along with Cam's Aquatic Services, these two stores have the best prices and healthiest plants in my experience. I've gotten 2 damsel fly nymphs from Marimo balls from Dragon Aquarium and some snails from BA's Mississauga.
> ...


Thanks, I'll call these stores tomorrow and get some pricing details.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm in Brampton, if I ever have plant cuttings to give away I'll let you know. 

And I agree on the Brampton BA's. Their livestock is subpar. 

For awhile after I had given up on their livestock I would only go for equipment, now I don't ever go after seeing something I returned (was missing a piece) ended up back on the shelf for sale.

BA's Mississauga is good, and DragonAquarium next door is good too.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/ is meeting on the 16th and their auction will probably have reasonably priced plants. As well you will meet like minded people in your community, some of which can surely help you.


----------



## ferret4it (Aug 23, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> I'm in Brampton, if I ever have plant cuttings to give away I'll let you know.
> 
> And I agree on the Brampton BA's. Their livestock is subpar.
> 
> ...


That would be great. Unfortunately I rarely head into Mississauga but it sound like it may be worth it. Do you recall what the the average prices are at DA? In particular I'm looking for Java Moss/Fern, Crypts and Amazon Swords.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

ferret4it said:


> That would be great. Unfortunately I rarely head into Mississauga but it sound like it may be worth it. Do you recall what the the average prices are at DA? In particular I'm looking for Java Moss/Fern, Crypts and Amazon Swords.


On Dundas, there's;

Aquatic Kingdom (Beside the strip bars, one of them is calle the Lounge)
Big Al's (Beside the Chinese Plaza)
Dragon Aquarium (Inside the Chinese Plaza)
Cam's Aquatic Services (Near the TD Bank)

The Java Moss at Cam's was healthier and cheaper than any other that I've seen in Mississauga, I don't remember any prices though.

A little about each from my personal experience;

*Aquatic Kingdom (Beside the strip bars, one of them is calle the Lounge):*
- One of the people there have worked at a Florida Fish Farm in the past
- Occasionally has a 3 plants for $10 thing (not sure if they always have this)
*Big Al's (Beside the Chinese Plaza)*
- Staff will rarely, if ever approach you to ask if you need help
- Plants never seem to be clean, except for the duckweed, they'll always come with hitchhikers
*Dragon Aquarium (Inside the Chinese Plaza)*
- Meh
- Plants are mediocre at best, they somehow found a way to kill java moss.
- If there is chlorophyll in those plants, there are hitchhikers on them.
- If you buy fish there, it is extremely important to make sure that they don't have any diseases at all.
*Cam's Aquatic Services (Near the TD Bank)*
- From what I've seen, really clean
- I was offered a lower price for the discus if I bought a few of them, you could see if you could get a lower price if you buy a bunch of plants
- Some of the workers there are quite rude, but if you speak to who I think was the owner, he's really

There's also a saltwater store there I think, but I forgot the name and only recall that it's closest to Aquatic Kingdom.


----------



## ferret4it (Aug 23, 2010)

Joeee said:


> On Dundas, there's;
> 
> Aquatic Kingdom (Beside the strip bars, one of them is calle the Lounge)
> Big Al's (Beside the Chinese Plaza)
> ...


Great info! When I'm in the area I'll definitely check them out.
Thanks.


----------

